# Need someone to mud & tape sheetrock



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have finished putting up the sheetrock in a couple of the bedrooms in my basement and need someone to come over and do the mud/taping of the sheetrock. Anyone have anyone they know that does it or has used a contractor they were pleased with?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll teach you to do it yourself. I've never learned to texture ceilings very well, but I can mud and tape very well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have to admit that muding and taping is a art form. I did a small bathroom a couple of years ago and it turned out great. This last summer I did a larger room and the ceiling looks like some 4 year old did it. I was surprised that the walls turned out OK. It looked fine until I painted it and hung the lights then you can see the shadows where I screwed up. Oh well. I can live with it, cause I am not going to redo it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter, it really can be challenging. I think the biggest mistake I see people make is lack of patience. It really is key to build out the mud farther than you might think is necessary. This really helps blend the seam into the wall. If you don't take the time to build out the mud (which may take two days depending on how fast each coat takes to dry) there will be a very obvious hump on the wall. 

Additionally, using a bright light to detect little imperfections post sanding is very helpful. This will expose any bubbles or ripples that weren't sanded down. If you don't do this, your paint job will quickly show where you got lazy. 

If you can follow these two points, you will be much happier with the results.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I'll teach you to do it yourself. I've never learned to texture ceilings very well, but I can mud and tape very well.


I may take you up on that offer Bax...do I have to go to El Paso though? I'm on the west side of Utah lake.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the guy that's doing a job for my cousin in Riverton right now.
Chris: 801 557-5283


----------

